# I blew it last night



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

I have killed about 75 deer with a bow, and last night you would think it was the first time I hunted with a bow. I have a 15 year old I am taking hunting this year. Good thing he wasn't along last night he would have thought he needed to find someone else.

Anyway, I put out a camera this year to get him excited. Three bucks in the area and a half dozen does. So all I had was four steps so I was about seven feet off the ground. I had one arrow set up to be legal for upland game. Combines came in and started doing corn right next to me. A doe and three fawns came past me the first round the combines made. They didn't see me.

Then a half hour later a pheasant came past at 30 yards. A small twig I didn't see saved his life. When the combines were within 50 yards of me I got down and retrieved my arrow. Big mistake. A while later two bucks approached from the west (my left) The trailing buck seen me reach for my bow, but after a couple of seconds he started coming again. When I looked back at the first deer he hit my trail and stopped like he had hit a brick wall. He would not come out from behind the brush and they both backtracked.

There was about five minutes of legal shooting time left, and I was freezing to death. I just couldn't take another minute. I looked all around, then tied up my pack and lowered it. Then when I turned for my bow there is a buck and doe at the mock scrape I had made at the edge of the belt. Both were looking right at me. There was a limb right across the bucks chest. I got my bow drawn, but when I tried to squat to get a sight picture under the limb he hit the trail. What a bunch of dumb mistakes I made last night.


----------



## Duckslayer100 (Apr 7, 2004)

Remember: Mistakes are only dumb if you make them more than once :wink:


----------



## striped1 (Aug 17, 2005)

It is amazing how nonplussed wildlife is with combines and tractors, etc., they are more annoying to us than to them. I have learned to suffer through them.


----------



## maple lake duck slayer (Sep 25, 2003)

You got a solid week left, hopefully they ain't spooked too bad


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

I had two does last night at under ten yards for an hour. I can't stand still that long anymore. I was shifting my weight and my safety belt strap slid down my arm. They exploded like a covey of quail. They didn't catch on to what it was and ambled off without a lot of commotion.

I don't mind hunting in snow so there is a lot of time left. I will head for my rifle hunting pasture in my hometown next Wednesday so I can bow hunt a couple of days first. So far it's been just half hearted attempts. As a last resort my brother-in-law normally winters a couple of hundred deer near and around his farm yard. There is a nice wooded wetland a half mile from the house that they bed in.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

Duckslayer100 said:


> Remember: Mistakes are only dumb if you make them more than once :wink:


In that case I think these were dumb mistakes.


----------



## AdamFisk (Jan 30, 2005)

Nothing like hunting from the ground late season in fresh knee deep snow, dressed all in whites.....Saving a doe tag just for that. Lots of time left is right.

I've certainly had my dumb and dumber moments (still do). Chalk it up as a learning experience and move on.


----------

